# hips: noch zugelassen



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Would anyone consider a pup if the dam's hips are NZ rated? Elbows are normal. Sire's hips are a1, doesn't list anything for elbows. It looks like this litter has a coatie







. But I hesitate contacting the breeder b/c of the dam's hip rating.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

It would depend on the dam's ZW # and those of her parents and siblings, the hip scores of her parents, siblings and other close relatives. Especially offspring if she's been bred before. So if she comes from a long line of dogs with good hip ratings and good hip production, her siblings, parents and other close relatives are hip certified with good ratings, I would consider it. Especially if she has had previous litters and has produced well. 

Now if she comes from a line of poor producers with a lot of NZ hips, high ZWs, and a lot of dogs not hip certified (and thus I would suspect they wouldn't pass), then I would not consider it, even if she had a better hip rating herself. 

These things are always very important, and to me have even more weight than an individual dog's hip rating. But especially with a lower hip rating.


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

I would pass, speaking from experience.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I would consider it.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I decided to pass after I went to the SV website and found out the dam's ZW is 106 and the sire 98.


----------

